# Coopers vs Notto



## Diesel80 (18/1/13)

Hi all,

just brewed up a receipe with the following:

~4.2kg JW ale malt
~450g raw sugar
~60g Simpsons dark crystal

P.O.R @ 60m to ~25-35IBU
22L in cube at 1.046.

As you could probably tell, I am looking for something of an Aussie Quaffing Ale, and also you could probably tell i am not too hung up on hitting numbers spot on.

My question is regarding yeast.

Should i go for Coopers 2x7g sachets @~18 deg
OR 
1x Notto 11g @ ~16 deg.

Trying to emulate a bog standard Aussie Bitters but not keen yet on delving into the world of Lager yeasts brewed hot etc.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## dicko (18/1/13)

Notto pitching rate is 1gr per litre.

Whitelabs australian ale will do the trick.. Will be close to a CPA

Cheers


----------



## Aydos (18/1/13)

You could culture up some coopers yeast as well, give you the coopers taste


----------



## Batz (18/1/13)

Notto is a great yeast, but it's not for your recipe.


----------



## Diesel80 (19/1/13)

aydos said:


> You could culture up some coopers yeast as well, give you the coopers taste


Is the coopers bottled yeast (in their stubbies) the same as the dried sachets from HBS??

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/1/13)

no.


----------



## Diesel80 (19/1/13)

Ok, i will grab a 6'er of their finest tomorrow then and grow it up, pitching sunday so should be able to get enough going for some 1.046 wort.
I will make the assumption that both the greenies and the red stubbies contain same yeast? Don't mind the red ones.

Thanks all.

Cheers
D80.


----------



## jyo (19/1/13)

If you plan to pitch Sunday you won't have enough time to get a starter going in one day, mate. The Coopers yeast takes off pretty quickly but you want to allocate yourself a few days.


----------



## bignath (19/1/13)

....and if possible, try to use the green ones.

Being a lower ABV, there a school of thought that it may be in better condition than the higher strength sparkling ale.


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/13)

Buy 3 longnecks - they are often on special as a three - and you'll have 3 top quality rollneck bottles.
I've never had a Coopers yeast fire in less than 3 days but when it eventually gets going it's like Vesuvius on steroids. Second and third generations give a fruitier taste.


----------



## kevo (19/1/13)

Big Nath said:


> ....and if possible, try to use the green ones. Being a lower ABV, there a school of thought that it may be in better condition than the higher strength sparkling ale.


With this in mind would it be best for OP to grab some bottles of the Mild Ale?


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/13)

Probably the green, as it's no doubt faster moving than the Mild.


----------



## JDW81 (19/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> I've never had a Coopers yeast fire in less than 3 days but when it eventually gets going it's like Vesuvius on steroids. Second and third generations give a fruitier taste.


This is also my experience. Usually takes a while to kick off, but once it is going it goes like mad.

If it is in a cube, why not get your starter going later in the week and pitch next weekend? Alternatively you could use that spare pack of US05 you have sitting in the fridge for emergencies 

JD


----------



## Diesel80 (20/1/13)

21 hours since making starter. krausen is evident. Have more starter wort on hand so may step it up in size to 1L. Used 3 green longnecks for the yeast. Has the growth phase finished if krausen is present?


----------



## seemax (20/1/13)

I would aim for a 1L starter at approx 1.040 , but it will probably still be ok with something smaller.

Can pitch it all at high krausen or decant and pitch... don't stress it'll still make beer.


----------



## Diesel80 (6/2/13)

Ok,

just sampled a glass out of the fermenter after 3 days CC and about 12 days fermenting.

Wow, just wow. Love it when a plan comes together!!
KISS receipe and the genuine yeast from the commercial bottles, the yeast is really adding the cooperness to this beer.

Thanks all for the tips, chuffed with how it turned out.
Funny that i had much banana taste early on when testing gravity, now at the end more pear.

This yeast also seems to add some aromatics to the brew. Got way more smell (nice smell) than the others i have made no chilled. Also no late hops here, just the POR @ 60.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Rowy (6/2/13)

dicko said:


> Notto pitching rate is 1gr per litre.



Are you sure about this? An 11gm pkt of Notto does a 23 litre batch no problem.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (6/2/13)

It says it on the pack, but treated well will do it easy.


----------



## dicko (7/2/13)

Rowy said:


> Are you sure about this? An 11gm pkt of Notto does a 23 litre batch no problem.





beerdrinkingbob said:


> It says it on the pack, but treated well will do it easy.


Yep, that's what it says...!!


----------

